# DIY treestands



## RatherBArchery (Oct 31, 2006)

*some of mine*

I will get this started, what do you think???
My version of the rapid rails, my ladder design and one of my climbing stands.


----------



## revwilder (Apr 11, 2005)

You've got talent. I really like the climber, is it sturdy and safe?


----------



## RatherBArchery (Oct 31, 2006)

*climbers*

I figure with my hunting gear I probably weigh around 275 max, the only thing that I figure would fail is the chain I use. Similair to the API chains, I buy them from TSC they are for bailers?? I just put shrink tube over it and heat it up, the last one I built I tried clear tygon but it doesn't like to be stretched over the chain?? I have NO worries about the steel stand but, I still wear my SEAT O The Pants harness!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!1


----------



## RatherBArchery (Oct 31, 2006)

*more creations*

Here are some more:


----------



## sc4x4truck (Mar 10, 2009)

*diy*

nice job with the climbing sticks


----------



## buckmark23 (Jul 1, 2006)

box stand.

I make shooting houses for gun season. They are portable because you can take all the walls apart with about 6 screws each and it comes apart like a puzzle. It takes about an hour to have the roof on and the stand finished and level. It's very easy to put together especially if you have one person to help.


----------



## buckmark23 (Jul 1, 2006)

more pics


----------



## buckmark23 (Jul 1, 2006)

Transport and final location.


----------



## RatherBArchery (Oct 31, 2006)

*stands*

Great Blind!! Keep them coming, Hunters helping other hunters with great idea's.


----------



## kickercoach1285 (Apr 28, 2009)

That is a great and comfortable looking blind


----------



## sup3rfox (Mar 2, 2009)

i make some stands sry no pics there all in the woods 

mine are just 1x1 square tubing with exspanded metal over that 1x1 come up and make a fold up seat made out of a 1x6


----------



## CEC81561 (Mar 20, 2008)

*diy stands*

sweet looking, what size conduit are those rails , is the laddder able to be taken apart? great job, need to fix some, had my ladder stole out of backyardtree after doing some target shooting


----------



## RatherBArchery (Oct 31, 2006)

*ladders*

Yes they can be taken apart, there is a picture of a unpainted ladder erected and a picture of them painted brown and stacked for transport. 
I would like to take a picture of them assembled and strapped to a tree, maybe over the weekend??


----------



## mohunter77 (Mar 3, 2009)

I really like those climbing sticks.. What type of tube did you use RatherB? 

Thanks


----------



## RatherBArchery (Oct 31, 2006)

*ladder tubing*

I use EMT conduit, I know there are going to be some sceptics on here but in the 10-15 years I have been using it I have never had a weld fail or the tube fail!!! I have had a tube burst from freezing, had water inside, but anything will burst from ice expansion.


----------



## Va bowhunter (Aug 24, 2006)

I have used conduit ladders stands many times also and never had any problems. But I did find something I believe is stronger as long as you have help i.e. 2 buddies or a tractor. I used 1 1/2 kendorf/unistrut extremely strong no bounce and does not need any bracing back to the tree from the ladder portion a because it is stronger I made it 5' taller than any conduit stand I have ever been in.


----------



## RatherBArchery (Oct 31, 2006)

*conduit*

I mostly use conduit because I have access to a hydraulic bender, this cuts down on welds. Can you post a picture of your ladder stands??


----------



## Koorsboom (Dec 13, 2008)

Hi all

Maybe some of you may be able to help out those of us in other parts of the world where the trees don't grow so straight.

I am in South Africa and except for commercial timber plantations, we do not have trees in which a normal hang-on stand can work. You need something like the SwiveLimb that can be strapped to any shape branch after which the seat (and platform if used) can be leveled.

Does any of you over there have any plans or suggestions for such a type of tree stand.

Any help will be greatly appreciated.

Thanks

Andre 
Nelspruit
South Africa


----------



## Bobo Bob (Jan 6, 2005)

*I like the ladder*

Nice job on the ladder, looks rugged and very climbable, bob,,


----------



## RatherBArchery (Oct 31, 2006)

*ladders*

Yes they are easy to use!! My father had his miniscus repaired before last season and my ladders were the only ones he could climb without pain?? I also like the fact that they sort of blend in better when painted, your not looking at straight lines against a rounded tree. Once they are painted brown with black break-up markings they blend in well!!


----------



## RatherBArchery (Oct 31, 2006)

*more pic's*

Here is my climber on a tree.
Please note the teeth, they do not slip!!!!!
I use summit strap-on seats with my stands(which is not in the picture), that way I only need one and can take it with me so it stays dry.


----------



## bill2455 (Apr 30, 2007)

*nice large stand*

here's a strap on stand I made. It is the best stand I've ever been in if I must say so myself. need to modify the seat this year for more comfort but as for shooting the large platform is really really nice to have. Its made from bbq frame tubing and light gauge expanded mesh.


----------



## firecapt186 (Oct 31, 2004)

Here's a style of lock on that I used to build.


----------



## Don Schultz (Jul 5, 2002)

RatherBArchery said:


> .....the only thing that I figure would fail is the chain I use. Similair to the API chains.....


I've had my api for more than 10 years and I always worry about the chains. I've long considered replacing it w' a cable but never "get around to it" so I must not be worried enough. 

Very nice work. Really like the ladder. All welded?


----------



## Don Schultz (Jul 5, 2002)

RatherBArchery said:


> .....I have had a tube burst from freezing, had water inside.....


So it would be wise to be sure anything we build can drain. The ice damage was apparent. Internal rust to the point of failure may NOT be visible!!!!


----------



## RatherBArchery (Oct 31, 2006)

*stands*

There has got to be more homemade stands out there???? Come on let's see them!!


----------



## Koorsboom (Dec 13, 2008)

I'm still waiting for stand designs that can be used on any branch/tree regardless of the angle (all the way from 90 degrees vertical through 90 degrees horisontal) ...


----------



## Koorsboom (Dec 13, 2008)

ttt


----------



## CEC81561 (Mar 20, 2008)

*stand*

koorsboom i have seen them advertised but cant remember the name of them , in the add they had three different ones strapped to a tree all on different angles, sorry wish could be more help


----------



## BowHuntnKY (Dec 10, 2008)

the Muddy stands do that...


----------



## MS Sportsman (Jan 30, 2009)

Dont have any pics, but conduit is the way to go for ladder stands. I have some that are 15yrs old and absolutety fine. Cheap too. I have stands from 15 to 20 feet tall some with big platforms and boat seats some with just expanded metal seats and I even have a large free standing four leg stand made out of conduit.


----------



## wyrnutz (Feb 21, 2009)

*homemade hang-on*

Nine pounds of aluminum, gonna ditch the seat for a Gorilla seat. This is for 3-4 hour hunts, public land hung high. No one has bothered with this or two others. I am working on a steel tubing construction, a hair bigger maybe a pound heavier.
Let me know what you think :wink:
Brian
http://picasaweb.google.com/briantwelsh/DIYTreestand?feat=directlink


----------



## truper (Sep 23, 2007)

In my opinion, the best ones I've seen on here yet were the ones posted by *Barehunter*. Here's the old link to it, even showed how to make them, but to each his own...http://www.archerytalk.com/vb/showthread.php?t=819218:)


----------



## soulless (May 22, 2009)

nice..


----------



## Koorsboom (Dec 13, 2008)

> Here's the old link to it, even showed how to make them, but to each his own...


Is he still on the forum as the photos in the link do not down-load? I want to send him a PM to get the photos.


----------



## RatherBArchery (Oct 31, 2006)

*DIY Treestands*

There has got to be some more stands out there???!!!
Let's see some pictures.


----------



## Koorsboom (Dec 13, 2008)

I still haven't found what I was looking for either ...


----------



## Bowtech Brother (Mar 9, 2008)

That stand is cool. gives me some ideas for one for me.


----------



## ole' bowhunter (Jan 8, 2007)

*DIY tree stands!*

Here is one I used to build at the start of every Deer season, until I had about 7 or 8. It was copied off of one Dick Idol sold called Lock On Limb.
It is made out of 3/4" Alum. angle and other Alum. pieces with 3/4" exterior plywood to stand on. Total weight of the one's I made was under 12#. If you're interested PM me for more information. I think I still have the specs. It's been 20 years since I've built one, but the first one is still usable.


----------



## RatherBArchery (Oct 31, 2006)

*Loc-on stands*

Nice stand, the only issue with the loc-on style is that the seat is awful low for someone of my height. I guess at 6'-2" I have problems with most stand heights, that is why I build my own!!
Your stand looks good, and 12#'s right on!!!!


----------



## hunter_orange13 (Jan 2, 2009)

we need more ladder stand ideas.


----------



## kickercoach1285 (Apr 28, 2009)

Wow that brings back some memories. We also made some Loc-on clones years ago they were great stands. We used some thin conveyor belting for seats (like 1/16" thick) and used some water pipe insulation on the front bar for a little extra comfort. Your stand looks good, comfortable and reliable.


----------



## oil (Jun 4, 2009)

*new home made ladderstand*

Hey Guy's

I'm new to this site and it is great!!! I've been working on a new ladder stand for this year. I made it out of 1" & 3/4 conduit. This thing is in 3 sections, 2- 5' and 1- 6' section for a total of 16' from platform to the ground. In the pic's there is only 2 sectins up because I didn't have 16' to put all 3 sections up I didn’t know how strong this stuff would be for a tree stand for a 265# man but let me tell you I climbed up this thing last night and it is solid like a rock. I've used the 59-doller ladder stands an they scared the !#%* out of me!!! I have less than 50-dollars in this one as it sets right now. I still have some more to do to this but I was very impressed. Here’s some pic’s and when I finish it I will post more. Hope you like.


----------



## floridabowman (Mar 1, 2009)

Very nice! How much did it cost in materials?


----------



## grady3 (Nov 20, 2006)

*Conduit*



oil said:


> Hey Guy's
> 
> I'm new to this site and it is great!!! I've been working on a new ladder stand for this year. I made it out of 1" & 3/4 conduit. This thing is in 3 sections, 2- 5' and 1- 6' section for a total of 16' from platform to the ground. In the pic's there is only 2 sectins up because I didn't have 16' to put all 3 sections up I didn’t know how strong this stuff would be for a tree stand for a 265# man but let me tell you I climbed up this thing last night and it is solid like a rock. I've used the 59-doller ladder stands an they scared the !#%* out of me!!! I have less than 50-dollars in this one as it sets right now. I still have some more to do to this but I was very impressed. Here’s some pic’s and when I finish it I will post more. Hope you like.


Wow. Did you use a wire welder to weld up the joints? I am assuming when you say conduit you are talking about EMT thinwall and not rigid. What 1 inch on the risers and the 3/4 on the steps? Great job, looks really good.


----------



## oil (Jun 4, 2009)

*home made ladder stand*

Hey Guy's... Thanks a lot!!! I am very happy with the stand, I've made them before with 2x4's and plywood but this was a first with conduit. I think I have about 47 dollars invested right now but I plan on adding a swivel stool and top rails so maybe another 30 dollars and it will be done plus I’m making a adjustable support rod that will run from the center section to strap to the tree. The conduit is EMT thin wall and I did use my Mig welder to weld it. I plan on making 2 more to setup also. I should have this one done by next week so I will post some more pic's then. Thanks again guys and happy hunting...


----------



## CEC81561 (Mar 20, 2008)

*stand*

how did you fix your ends so they will interlock solid, this a sweet looking stand and have been thinking about doing this but wasnt sure how to do the end pieces. thanks


----------



## oil (Jun 4, 2009)

*ladder stand*

Thanks man …

This stand actually has doubled walled conduit on the main uprights. What I mean by that is the 2 main uprights are 1”conduit so I was going to use pieces of ¾ “ conduit about 12” long to insert about 6” inside the 1” upright and fasten, to allow the next section to slide down on to next. Then I thought if I was to cut a 5’ piece and left enough sticking out, the next section would slide right down on to it and it made the whole stand stiffer with out adding a lot of weight or bracing to the stand. I left 14” sticking out. Then I put the next section on and slid another 5’ piece into that until it stopped and that left 14” sticking out for the next section. Then drill and pin where the sections butt together. Doing it this way made this thing very solid. I hope I made sense to you and help with your stand, If not let me know and I’ll try to help more… I think if you have the means to weld and the time you would not be disappointed in building a stand out of conduit. I know I will never build another out of wood again. Hope to see some pics of your work…


----------



## kickercoach1285 (Apr 28, 2009)

*3/4" conduit stand*

I made a stand out of 3/4" conduit and expanded metal. It's in need of a paint job and this one was made in a hurry without a nice cushy seat like I usually make. I made th chain removable to make it quieter carrying out to hang. I used a regrind milling machine cutter that wound up being the right size to cope the ends to make it easier welding.


----------



## oil (Jun 4, 2009)

*Hangon stand*

Hey…

Sweet hang on stand…. I think I’m going to try to make a couple hang on stands my self but I still have to finish a couple ladder stands first. Nice job !!!!

Oil :wave3:


----------



## FireMedic26 (May 9, 2009)

*Hang On Stand*

Here is a hang on stand that I built recently. I've still gotta paint it and weld caps on the ends, to keep the wasps out.


----------



## oil (Jun 4, 2009)

*hang on stand*

:thumbs_up Nice job on your stand... You should Post some pics when you get it painted...


----------



## sticbow (Feb 29, 2004)

Tree's here in Hawaii have little or no bark as you can see, so climbing stands are prone to slip down the tree..... So
Here's one of my many ladderstand, this one's been in use 2 yrs now

12' to the platform, course you could use 14' 2X4s to if ya wanted higher up.










Blends in well










simple turn buckle and chain holds it very secure. I have a trophy chair I use sometimes if the plywood gets too hard for a all day sit.


----------



## zara_puppy (Sep 10, 2006)

Can't post pics twice so I'll drop a link to my thread....

http://www.archerytalk.com/vb/showthread.php?t=738028&highlight=stand

A pic of the finished product is here - you have to scroll a bit though...

http://www.archerytalk.com/vb/showthread.php?t=750663


----------



## RatherBArchery (Oct 31, 2006)

*homemade treestands*

The season is getting closer, let's see those stands!!!


----------



## FireMedic26 (May 9, 2009)

*Finished it*

I finally got enough time to weld caps on the ends (to keep wasp out) and get it painted.


----------



## zmax hunter (Aug 21, 2006)

on the welded square and round tubing, you should drill a weep hole so as to drain any moisture. very nice stuff guys!


----------



## lovemylabs (Dec 13, 2008)

Koorsboom said:


> Hi all
> 
> Maybe some of you may be able to help out those of us in other parts of the world where the trees don't grow so straight.
> 
> ...



the sportsman's guide catalog sells one you could order and copy or just get ideas from its company name is Timb-r-lock they sell it for $149.97

here is how it reads in the catalog

GX9D-159420 Amacker Jack Plate Hang-on tree stand $149.97

hope this helps.
Dave


----------



## RatherBArchery (Oct 31, 2006)

*back up top*

Let's see what your hunting out of guys, take a picture of your homemade stands and post them here.


----------



## 05_sprcrw (Aug 18, 2009)

Here is my wooden ground blind that I built for my grandpa:









I made complete instructions complete with cut measures and materials list.
DIY Ground blind complete plans (2 downloads required)

I can also draw plans for others pm me for details.


----------



## Barehunter (Feb 10, 2007)

Koorsboom said:


> Is he still on the forum as the photos in the link do not down-load? I want to send him a PM to get the photos.


Andre,
Yep....I'm still here, but I checked and the pics are available. Maybe you were not logged in when you looked? Let me know if I can help.


----------



## 1mitch4 (Aug 30, 2005)

here is a stand and one of my sticks that I just finished welding on! $70 in 8 stands and 4 full sets of sticks so far!


----------



## swampboss (Sep 8, 2009)

I did not see this thread when I posted mine. I think my stand and barehunters climbing sticks would take top prize for design and comfort if it were a contest.


----------



## Rembrandt1 (Mar 6, 2005)

Been building permanent metal stands for nearly 10 years, have about 15 set up. Most are 3' X 4' angle frames with expanded metal floors. Some have ladders others individual steps. We like them big enough to hold two people (adult & youngster). Cost around $40-$50 in materials per stand. Swivel seats are removable, hardly any maintenance required.


----------



## RatherBArchery (Oct 31, 2006)

I like those rebar steps, how do they attach???


----------



## EKUHUNTER (Sep 3, 2008)

This is how we do it in THE WV!!!!!! more for gun hunting but we are tickled with em.....one of 3...have somesort of plans... bout 3ft. off ground, hinged plexiglass windows that we put a metal strip with eyebolts in and attached paracord to eybolts ran through pulley through a hole in the roof to lift to desired height...lots of other details...


----------



## 3spop (Aug 11, 2006)

I posted this one on another thread. I wanted a very sturdy stand with plenty of room for me and my son/s. I also wanted it to have higher than normal sides because I will be putting it over a crp field where long shots are a definite possibility. I didn't see anything like I wanted, and the prices of most were way too much. I have less than $100 in material in this stand, and I KNOW it will stand the test of time.


----------



## The_Bonecrusher (May 7, 2009)

*ladder stand*

3spop nice stand there what ga. tubing is that

here is a stand i made from some extras laying around about 12 yrs ago this thing could hold up a truck


----------



## 3spop (Aug 11, 2006)

Bonecrusher, very nice. That's what I wanted, a stand I could rely on for years to come. I used 14 gauge. It's heavy, but it's what I wanted.


----------



## letsgobowhuntin (Aug 4, 2009)

*Wood stand*

Here's one of my favorite treestands. It is made out of 2x8 legs that support the platform. The platform is 3-1/2' x 4' with a shooting rail all the way around. I since added camo burlap to hide my two boys movement. I have had them it the stand with me several times when we have shot deer ( i'm not always the shooter) . We go thru the trap door and close once in. I also made another stand using 2x6 uprights and it works just as good. The other picture is my feeder that I also made. I used conduit to weld a frame for a 12.5 gallon bucket to set in. I used fence post pipe to elivate the feeder. I bought an American feeder broadcast motor to mount to the bottom with the solar panel to charge the 6 volt battery. I also added the critter zapper so the **** and tree rats won't steel the corn. I works great. I found the bucket at a pool store. They get them in from the shock mfg companies. They gave me this one. The feeder is set 20 yards away from the stand. I never seen any deer under the feeder when I have been hunting. What do you think?


----------



## buck_golf (Jul 17, 2005)

My homebrew stands are a foldable 16 lb stand that I have used for about 7 yrs. I make about 8 per yr. The bottom frame is made of 3/4 in conduit which I bend to the shape that is in the photo. A comfortable foot rest is my favorite part....expandable metal bottom is welded at all contact points and does not make any noise. The uprights are made at 22 inches (I am 6 ft) ... when seated my hips are slightly higher than my knees which takes pressure off the bad knee I have. The seat frame is made of the same conduit and the netting is "Tennis Net". Of the 8 I make a yr they all seem to make it to any number of "Buddies" that always seem to need one more stand. There best feature is comfort for that day you need to be out there all day.


----------



## JustinM (Aug 23, 2007)

1mitch4 said:


> here is a stand and one of my sticks that I just finished welding on! $70 in 8 stands and 4 full sets of sticks so far!


How much you charge a guy to build about 10 sets of sticks?? I am always needing sticks, possibly some stands even. I live about an hour from you btw. I am in Springfield atleast 2 times a week for school normally more though.


----------



## Martial Archer (Jun 8, 2003)

A couple of pics of one of my home-made ladder stands.


----------



## swampboss (Sep 8, 2009)

Martial Archer, Very nice. I have been wanting to build some similar. Your seat is similar to my lock on. I think I am going to build one like this but with a slightly larger platform and a swivel seat. I will also make the lower part like a stick ladder with about 5 removable steps. It should be the ultimate bow stand. Comfortable , Safe, and any idiot that finds it cannot climb up without my steps, making it very hard to hunt out of or steal.


----------



## Koorsboom (Dec 13, 2008)

This is a prototype a friend of mine built me for use on "not so straight" trees or limbs. This one is quite heavy and it is a mission to get it mounted.

I am working on a design that will allow the stand to fold up properly for transport and maybe mount in sections to facilitate easy installation in the tree.

Here are some photos:





































I am no expert on metal work, but does anyone think that it would be possible to build a similar stand out of aluminium?


----------



## whiskeybravo (Sep 3, 2009)

I don't want to rain on your parade. And, at least you're trying. BUT- no harness ??? especially while prototyping (BIGGY) and that thing looks like it'll spin around to the bottom of the limb if the strap gets even slightly loose (wet it stretches, fatigued it stretches etc.). Be VERY Careful, brother... Interesting idea in principle.






Koorsboom said:


> This is a prototype a friend of mine built me for use on "not so straight" trees or limbs. This one is quite heavy and it is a mission to get it mounted.
> 
> I am working on a design that will allow the stand to fold up properly for transport and maybe mount in sections to facilitate easy installation in the tree.
> 
> ...


----------



## Koorsboom (Dec 13, 2008)

> I don't want to rain on your parade. And, at least you're trying. BUT- no harness ??? especially while prototyping (BIGGY) and that thing looks like it'll spin around to the bottom of the limb if the strap gets even slightly loose (wet it stretches, fatigued it stretches etc.). Be VERY Careful, brother...


I went around to my friend's house one afternoon to see how the project was going. When I saw the stand was finished I just "had" to try it out and off course I had no harness at thatpoint (I bought one that weekend though).

The straps I will be using when I hunt from the stand will be commercial trcuk straps with a two tonne rating. The mount has also been built so that the four "legs" bite into the tree to prevent it from spinning around the tree or limb. In any case we dont realy get rain, and much less even snow in the parts of South Africa I normally hunt so the chances of stretching is fairly slim.

Thanks for the concern though


----------



## Koorsboom (Dec 13, 2008)

> especially while prototyping (BIGGY)


O yes, and we THOROUGHLY tested it only about one foot off the ground before I event dared to climb on it when we mounted it in the tree ...


----------



## sleepyfox (Oct 24, 2009)

sticbow, what are you hunting in hawaii?


----------



## The_Bonecrusher (May 7, 2009)

neat idea alum. would be possible


----------



## swampboss (Sep 8, 2009)

whiskeybravo said:


> I don't want to rain on your parade. And, at least you're trying. BUT- no harness ??? especially while prototyping (BIGGY) and that thing looks like it'll spin around to the bottom of the limb if the strap gets even slightly loose (wet it stretches, fatigued it stretches etc.). Be VERY Careful, brother... Interesting idea in principle.


I agree with this post. IMO you need more surface contact with the tree. What you have is 2 sled runners tightly strapped to the tree. If you get any stretch in that strap, it will spin . You should weld another piece on both sides of the "v" shaped brackets to run parallel to the tree this would multiply the surface contact with the tree by about 1000 percent. You would still need a very tight strap. There are a couple of similar stands built here in the US commercially now. 

To answer another post - any stand can be made out of aluminum, but aluminum takes more skill to weld and caution should be used due to aluminum alloy ( too soft will bend , too hard will be brittle )


----------



## Carcrusher94 (Sep 20, 2009)

great work u all


----------



## Laredo kid (Oct 25, 2009)

RatherBArchery said:


> Here are some more:


I like your product tell me what materias were used?


----------



## Laredo kid (Oct 25, 2009)

*question???*

I need to know if some one out there owns a Barnett crossbow named the Predator avi??please reply


----------



## 3spop (Aug 11, 2006)

I got my DIY stand put up overlooking a crp field yesterday.


----------



## Koorsboom (Dec 13, 2008)

> There are a couple of similar stands built here in the US commercially now.


Swampboss, do you have any names/web addresses of any of these manufacturers for me please.

Thanks ...


----------



## swampboss (Sep 8, 2009)

Koorsboom said:


> Swampboss, do you have any names/web addresses of any of these manufacturers for me please.
> 
> Thanks ...


Here are the two I know of- Game Tamer tree stands and Swivel limb tree stands


----------



## Turbo2Pete (Oct 8, 2009)

swampboss said:


> I agree with this post. IMO you need more surface contact with the tree. What you have is 2 sled runners tightly strapped to the tree. If you get any stretch in that strap, it will spin . You should weld another piece on both sides of the "v" shaped brackets to run parallel to the tree this would multiply the surface contact with the tree by about 1000 percent. You would still need a very tight strap. There are a couple of similar stands built here in the US commercially now.
> 
> To answer another post - any stand can be made out of aluminum, but aluminum takes more skill to weld and caution should be used due to aluminum alloy ( too soft will bend , too hard will be brittle )


Not really the right direction though..... MORE surface contact means LESS pressure on the contact points - MORE LIKELY to slide.

You want POINTS of contact - sharp, small ones - that will bite into the limb. Just make the existing "V" brackets edges into a sawtooth and you'll be solid.


....More contact area works in tires, where you have a soft surface that will mold into the hard surface it's contacting... This interlock is what gives you traction.

Pete


----------



## xxclaro (Jul 5, 2006)

I gotta agree with Turbo. Also, it should be pretty easy to drill a couple holes in the contact pieces and use a couple screws to secure it. That,along with the heavy strap, should hold it in place pretty well I'd think. The screw would have to be sheared straight off in order for the stand to rotate. Personally, I'd make myself a couple of T-handled lag bolts or something that I could just screw in by hand. A couple inches into the tree shouldn't hurt the tree much,and would make me feel pretty secure.


----------



## swampboss (Sep 8, 2009)

Turbo2Pete said:


> Not really the right direction though..... MORE surface contact means LESS pressure on the contact points - MORE LIKELY to slide.
> 
> You want POINTS of contact - sharp, small ones - that will bite into the limb. Just make the existing "V" brackets edges into a sawtooth and you'll be solid.
> 
> ...



I see your point,but I would would be cautious adding only saw teeth to the existing design. All trees are not the same. That would be fine on most hardwood trees here in the US, but some soft wood trees with tender bark
could be a problem. I think a combination of both our ideas would be best.
Adding a parallel strip with a lot of contact points would be the ultimate.
I would also prefer a chain and binder to eliminate the stretch of nylon.


----------



## patterstdeer (Feb 28, 2006)

*Ladder*

here's on e of the ladders I built have been building my own for years the way I get what I want they are 18' to the hooting rail. I have built many boxstands as well if i can find a pic i will post it


----------



## jqcargle (Jul 28, 2010)

great looking stands!


----------



## RatherBArchery (Oct 31, 2006)

Let's get some more DIY stands on here, tis the season


----------



## big-Al (Aug 6, 2009)

I made this back in the early 90's the platform is 20"X20" seat height is 20.5" and it is 8 LBS ive got several brackets so it can be moved from tree to tree. also have one just like it only its alil bigger 24"X24" its still out in the woods hanging.


----------



## RatherBArchery (Oct 31, 2006)

Looks like you used 3/4" square tube with an 1/8" wall, I am suprised it is only 8lbs.
Nice looking stand!! I like the fact that I can make my seat height taller, since I am 
6'-2" tall, and bought stands make you feel cramped!!!


----------



## big-Al (Aug 6, 2009)

RatherBArchery said:


> Looks like you used 3/4" square tube with an 1/8" wall, I am suprised it is only 8lbs.
> Nice looking stand!! I like the fact that I can make my seat height taller, since I am
> 6'-2" tall, and bought stands make you feel cramped!!!


i used 1/2" tube 1/8" wall thats why its so lite


----------



## apke95 (Jul 31, 2010)

these are some good ideas i might try some:moose:


----------



## 5forks (Apr 20, 2010)




----------



## fluent09 (Aug 2, 2010)

nice stands


----------



## cujrh10 (Feb 26, 2006)

RatherBArchery said:


> Here are some more:


I wish I could weld and I wish I could make these types of rapid rails. I'm envious of your abilities my friend.


----------



## jbird190 (Jul 18, 2011)

Does anyone know of a non-welded model? I don't know how nor have the tools to weld a stand together. So, I'm looking for a hang-on or climber design that is non-welded. I'm going to attempt my own design, but wanted to see if anyone had any other ideas.


----------



## RatherBArchery (Oct 31, 2006)

'TIS' the season to get this fired up again!! I haven't built any ladders or stands yet, too busy building bow presses right now. Will be cranking out ladders/stands in August because I need a couple sets for our lease.


----------



## 257wby (Jul 18, 2011)

*Ladder stand build*

Hello everyone! I'm new to the forum, but have been hanging around for quite some time. I just thought I would share the stand I started tonight. 

Specs:

platform:

3'x4' using 1" square tube

Ladder:

21' using 1 1/4" square tube for the uprights and 1" for the steps.


----------



## RatherBArchery (Oct 31, 2006)

Now that is a Caddy stand!!! Make sure you install a drink holder


----------



## TrykonSniper79 (Dec 19, 2009)

Cool. looks like you'll have plenty of space to put up a blind on it or to walk around in it.
I wish I had the resources to make something like that



257wby said:


> Hello everyone! I'm new to the forum, but have been hanging around for quite some time. I just thought I would share the stand I started tonight.
> 
> Specs:
> 
> ...


----------



## 257wby (Jul 18, 2011)

TrykonSniper79 said:


> Cool. looks like you'll have plenty of space to put up a blind on it or to walk around in it.
> I wish I had the resources to make something like that


Thanks, I am making the platform rather large because there are very few things I fear and one of them is heights! Plenty of space for this guy to get used to hunting out of a tree. Here in western Oklahoma, trees are few and far between so we usually hunt out of ground blinds. With all of the iron, the seat, and straps; I will have about $140 in it.


----------



## whack&stack (Oct 15, 2007)

here is one of the ones that i have built in the past


----------



## 257wby (Jul 18, 2011)

The finished product!


----------



## whack&stack (Oct 15, 2007)

that looks awesome 257


----------



## dandu005 (Mar 20, 2011)

Thats what I call a ladder stand, haha.


----------



## b0w_bender (Apr 30, 2006)

Here is my design very similar to others in the thread. Although with the low cost of manufactured stands it is really hard to justify making your own anymore.


----------



## HFDNY37 (Aug 29, 2009)

i admire the time and effort you guys put into these stands, but isn't it easier/cheaper to just go and buy a lock on at gander mountain?


----------



## letsgobowhuntin (Aug 4, 2009)

HFDNY37 said:


> i admire the time and effort you guys put into these stands, but isn't it easier/cheaper to just go and buy a lock on at gander mountain?


If you have to ask then you wouldn't understand.

It's fun, cool, custom, one of a kind, exactly what you would want, perfect, built for the weight capacity of the hunter, it's a hobby, etc.

It's also a lot easier to buy chicken and beef than deer hunt!


----------



## swampboss (Sep 8, 2009)

b0w_bender said:


> Here is my design very similar to others in the thread. Although with the low cost of manufactured stands it is really hard to justify making your own anymore.
> View attachment 1118889
> View attachment 1118890


Most of the DYI stands you see here are much higher quality, Much more comfortable, not to mention safer to use. 
I gave up on those store bought uncomfortable death traps long ago.


----------



## AGPank (Sep 5, 2008)

I haven't put this to good use. It could use taller pneumatic wheels for stability as a cart, but not bad for the first try. It is a cut down aluminum ladder, very light for the size. 










The idea is to double as a game cart.


----------



## BlackSmoke (Jul 19, 2009)

Great idea AGPank


----------



## MECHDOC (Feb 17, 2008)

I built this Semi/Permanent stand for guys 300# plus. I wanted a stand I could leave out on my lease all season and would accommodate a few of my heavier friends nicely. I call the stand "The Fatboy Deluxe". It measures 33"x27" its like standing out on a deck. There is enough room where you do not need to flip up the seat. I put over 400# on this stand at work and it does not bend,flex,sag,creak or anything. I used 1 1/2"x3/4"x.105 steel tubing for frame and grate was from Pallet racking. I will be posting more pics as I finish the stand.


----------



## RatherBArchery (Oct 31, 2006)

OK, let's see some lighter weight options. Something along the LOC-ON stand style, built with aluminum angle.


----------



## silentsteps (Jul 9, 2011)

what kind of welder are yall using?


----------



## RatherBArchery (Oct 31, 2006)

Tig for me, better control


----------



## 257wby (Jul 18, 2011)

I finally got my stand up! It blends in nicely.


----------



## RatherBArchery (Oct 31, 2006)

NICE!!!
Looks like a good tree for background cover.


----------



## swampboss (Sep 8, 2009)

Looks great 257 , perfect spot.


----------



## TheHunter831 (Jun 14, 2011)

ttt


----------



## soonerboy (Sep 6, 2004)

If you are on the main trail side for the picture I would put the stand on the back side of that tree and shoot throught the V.


----------



## kevinfoerster (Jul 10, 2009)

what is the metal grating called that goes on hang on and ladder stands, it is a diamond pattern, i'm looking to replace some of the grates on my hang ons as they are old and rusty and want some heavy duty material, if someone could pm me i would greatly appreciate it. 

ttt


----------



## DXTCLUE (Apr 4, 2010)

kevinfoerster said:


> what is the metal grating called that goes on hang on and ladder stands, it is a diamond pattern, i'm looking to replace some of the grates on my hang ons as they are old and rusty and want some heavy duty material, if someone could pm me i would greatly appreciate it.
> http://www.archerytalk.com/vb/newreply.php?do=newreply&p=1064210462
> ttt


Expanded metal.


----------



## kevinfoerster (Jul 10, 2009)

thansk dxtclue. now for the follow up. is 1/2 inch tubing strong enough for a treestand framing assuming i reinforce it quite a bit with horizontal tubing and some vertical pieces. in the platform? ttt


----------



## DXTCLUE (Apr 4, 2010)

I made my climber out of 1/2in tubing and its plenty strong enough. But Iam less than 200lbs with all my hunting gear on.


----------



## kevinfoerster (Jul 10, 2009)

I am under 200 also. most of my stands are 1/2 tubing i was looking at some. I do have one that is 3/4 inch tubing but its so heavy. I'm essentially trying to replicate the api baby grand magnum and make it under 20lbs and for less than 100 bucks with a seat pad. i think it can be done.


----------



## Skipetex (Jan 31, 2012)

FireMedic26 said:


> I finally got enough time to weld caps on the ends (to keep wasp out) and get it painted.


Looks good, We ain't that far apart. Hughes Springs, Tx here.


----------



## 2robinhood (Dec 13, 2009)

I like the do it yourself stuff, but sometimes I just ask why.
Looking at some of these hang on tree stands in here, I just say why?
Sometimes you can buy some really nice hang on tree stands real cheap, you just need to look around.
I bought these Remington hang on tree stands at Walmart end of season sale.
I bought four of them for *$13.00* each.
And they included a harness.


----------



## iwantone2.4 (Sep 12, 2010)

Hmm those look pretty decent!


----------



## 2robinhood (Dec 13, 2009)

iwantone2.4 said:


> Hmm those look pretty decent!


And only $13.00.


----------



## RatherBArchery (Oct 31, 2006)

I would of cleaned them out at that price  GREAT find!!!!!!!!


----------



## 2robinhood (Dec 13, 2009)

RatherBArchery said:


> I would of cleaned them out at that price  GREAT find!!!!!!!!


That's what I did.
They only had the four left.


----------



## fisherboy_01 (Jun 13, 2010)

why cant i ever find stuff up here for anywhere near prices like that!!


----------



## Rhody Hunter (Jul 14, 2008)

I got two like that I got From walmart a couple years ago. I think I paid 20-25 dollars each.
Thought I got a good price at the end of the year. You scored even better.
For the price I took what they had there. When they are like that I put them out in the spots that may get stolen
That way it's not a major loss.


----------



## justinmchael903 (May 3, 2012)

keep em coming got some real nice stands


----------



## C Svach (Jun 8, 2011)

Make ya wonder what they actually cost to produce in china package and ship here, to be able to mark them down that much


----------



## Sgt. Fury (May 30, 2010)

Bump for a great thread!


........... any other contributors? Let's see some more DIY pics.


----------



## bust'em1 (May 2, 2009)

menards usually has them also for 28 bucks, regular price.


----------



## jwedel1777 (Oct 12, 2011)

Pulling this back up. Anybody have any new additions they would like to contribute?


----------



## apamambax (Dec 23, 2009)

i built some ladder stands out of old garage door tracks i got off my uncle...got tired of time spent....i watch yard sales and only stop in if theres tree stands... often get hang ons for 10 to 15...so far this summer i have gotten a nice almost new climber with shooting rail weighed about 16lbs for 20 and 2 hang ons for a total of 25

Sent from my LGL55C using Tapatalk 2


----------



## XnavyHMCS (Apr 25, 2013)

This thread ROCKS !!!!

Thanks guys !!!


----------

